# Temp gauge



## Otis1955 (Jun 25, 2018)

*is that any way to hook up a temp gauge and still have the idiot light work on my 67 GTO?*


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

what are your head casting numbers?
670 still ?? still original 67 intake ?


----------



## Otis1955 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes original intake


----------



## Otis1955 (Jun 25, 2018)

Original post should have said is there any way to hook up the gauge and light


----------

